# [jdbc] einen Eintrag aus mehreren Tabellen löschen (Batch)



## theomega (10. Aug 2005)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte ein Query auf diverse Tabellen ausführen. Dabei soll aus diversen Tabellen jede Zeile wo ein bestimmter Index (nicht Primary) einen bestimmten Wert hat rausgelöscht werden. 
Bis jetzt habe ich das mit 15 PreparedStatements gelöst, ist zum einen nicht schön, zum anderen sicher nicht sonderlich perfomant. Geht das nicht einfacher? Kann man ein Statement mit mehreren Queries erstellen?

Danke
TO


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Aug 2005)

Welchen "Index" meinst du?

Was spricht gegen DELETE FROM <table> WHERE...

(für verschiedene Tabellen musst du tatsächlich einzelne DELETEs absetzen)


----------



## theomega (10. Aug 2005)

Natürlich ist mir das Query klar. Das Problem ist, das ich es auf ca. 15 Tabellen ausführen muß. Die Bedingung ist immer identisch ("WHERE ehid=?"), nur die Tabellennamen unterscheiden sich. Gibt es da keine einfacherere Lösung als 15 PreparedStatements zu nehmen?

Danke trotzdem
TO


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Aug 2005)

nein, nicht dass ich wüsste 

steck halt die 15 tabellennamen in ein String[] und machs in einer Schleife

wenns der treiber kann, geht eventuell auch der String

"DELETE FROM a WHERE xxx; DELETE FROM b WHERE xxx; DELETE FROM c WHERE xxx"


----------

